# [SOLVED] My Moniter screen looks blurry



## valkyr9102 (Dec 3, 2010)

i m having Samsung SyncMaster 793s 17"CRT Monitor. i m facing problem like follows,
my monitor screen looks blurry. due to which i can't read letter on desktop screen clearly. please suggest any solution for that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: My Moniter screen looks blurry*

hi valkyr9102 welcome to tsf,

have you checked your conections? try another monitor ? how old is this monitor?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: My Moniter screen looks blurry*

It's an old CRT monitor. Max resolution is listed is 1280x1024.

Try changing the resolution. Aside from that, test it on another PC. As it's a CRT, it's likely failing and/or out of adjustment.


----------



## valkyr9102 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: My Moniter screen looks blurry*

thnx but i solved problem my self


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: My Moniter screen looks blurry*

Could you elaborate on what solved the problem?


----------



## Puntulove (Dec 21, 2010)

valkyr9102 said:


> i m having Samsung SyncMaster 793s 17"CRT Monitor. i m facing problem like follows,
> my monitor screen looks blurry. due to which i can't read letter on desktop screen clearly. please suggest any solution for that.


How did you solve the problem your self can you tell us coz i got the same problem but its window xp with flatscreen...........


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: My Moniter screen looks blurry*

Puntulove - start a new thread with more details.


----------

